# Help buying WiFi router for cable broadband



## stormbreaker (May 9, 2014)

Hi,
I need to buy a WiFi router for my new cable internet connection.My budget is around 1k.There are models from asus, netgear,tp-link and d-link in this price range.I have had a slightly bad experience with my tp-link adsl wifi router.The adsl modem stopped working after a month or two though the router was working fine.Even the replacement which I received from tp-link developed the same issue after a month or so.That makes me slightly apprehensive about buying a tp-link product again.However the models I've shortlisted are these:
*www.snapdeal.com/product/tplink-150mbps-wireless-n-router/640563?
*www.snapdeal.com/product/asus-rtn10e-wireless-router/530809
*www.snapdeal.com/product/dlink-150-mbps-wireless-n150/2146127496
*www.snapdeal.com/product/netgear-n150-wireless-router-jnr1010/648581
Please do help me choose and also suggest if there are any better ones at this price range.
Thanks.


----------



## iedigcom (May 9, 2014)

*Netgear 150 Mbps N150 Wireless Router (JNR1010)* is best option but rate is little bit high.......


----------



## stormbreaker (May 9, 2014)

Any other suggestions?Also what about the netgear wnr612? I don't see any difference other than the 2 additional lan ports on the jnr1010.
*www.flipkart.com/netgear-wireless-n-150-router-wnr612/p/itmd6354qsufyzwf?pid=RTRD6352NMKRF7JB&otracker=from-search&srno=t_1&query=wnr612&ref=0fe52676-d8c9-4e4f-a002-21514718c542


----------



## moniker (May 9, 2014)

I have been using the wnr612 for the past couple of years and it has worked great. The range is adequate, I get good signals from all rooms of my house.  I'm not in a position to compare it with the other options you have listed though, since I haven't used them and have no idea.


----------



## stormbreaker (May 9, 2014)

Thanks for the reply.Does it automatically dial up the connection when it disconnects?(after a power cut or any other reason)


----------



## moniker (May 10, 2014)

My ISP provides a web based login to get access to the internet. I don't have to go through dial up. For me if there is any disconnection it automatically connects back.


----------



## Bing (Jul 25, 2014)

TP-link router is relatively cheap, but occasionally there will be little question, if you do not care about the budget, you can consider Huawei router. Such as Huawei E5186, E8278, B593, and so on.


----------



## hsr (Jul 25, 2014)

I hope you do know the difference between Cable modems and ADSL modems, your title seems to say cable modem and you want an ADSL type?

Cable modems are always-on and requires login procedures via a web interface, ADSL uses ppp authentication (username/password/dialing) which can be configured within the modem or through pppoE (aka the old style dial up prompt).
If this is about making a wired connection wireless (coaxial -> ISP modem -> LAN -> router -> WiFi), all you need is a *router,* no ADSL modem required.


----------

